# Tractor Auction YouTube Video



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Video of record setting used tractor iron from a top Minnesota collector. Amazing!

JD 4020 Tractor Sold for $50,000 at Auction - YouTube

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr De Yeager was a big collector of 2 cylinders, 10 and 20 series tractors. He had some of the rarest jd tractors ever built. I think he was located fairly close to Cy. He and the Polk's were good friends so I was told.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wonder why none that green paint never rubbed off on Cy being that close? ;0)

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't think I saw a single piece of green on his place. I think he is prejudice.


----------

